

Ubuntu “Raring Ringtail” hits beta - iProject
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/04/ubuntu-raring-ringtail-hits-beta-disables-windows-dual-boot-tool/

======
dragonwriter
What was removed, Wubi (the "Windows Ubuntu installer"), isn't a "Windows dual
boot tool", its an installation tool for Windows boxes that lets you
install/uninstall Ubuntu through Windows Add/Remove programs and have your
whole Ubuntu root filesystem in what appears as a giant NTFS file.

It doesn't really do anything for the dual-boot experience, it just changes
the installation experience. Dual booting on Windows machines installed
through the normal Ubuntu installer has always had pretty much the same
experience as dual booting something installed through Wubi.

------
na85
Very misleading title.

